# engagement/new marriage section?



## FryFish (Sep 18, 2012)

Like this place and feel the people here would have a lot of advice to offer me if I had an appropriate place to ask questions about this...


----------



## sweetpea (Jan 30, 2007)

Hi Fryfish,

You can ask your questions in the general relationship discussion section if you would like. Hope this helps!


----------



## FryFish (Sep 18, 2012)

Cool, thanks...

however, Im pretty sure I got dumped this morning so it may be a moot point...


----------



## fianceofangler (Oct 7, 2012)

FryFish said:


> Like this place and feel the people here would have a lot of advice to offer me if I had an appropriate place to ask questions about this...


I agree.In the General discussion threads I start I tend to get people saying my problems are nothing since I am at the beginning ( engaged/newlywed.)

My biggest reason for supporting a new section is that time and time again my age is used as a way to make my problems seem small or not important. I want to be honest about my age and not hide it in my profile.

I love this site


----------

